# Indomethacin



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi

I'm ttc naturally but struggling. My gp prescribed me indomethacin for exertional headache but I don't want to take it as the leaflet says it can cause problems getting pregnant. I've googles it but can't find what it means!

Can you help? The headaches are awful so I would risk a small problem...

Lily louise


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lilylou,

Indomethacin belongs to a class of drugs called NSAIDs. These have been linked to a possible effect of delaying or preventing ovulation and use should be investigated in people with issues ttc just incase it could be a cause of IF. I have to stress that this is extremely rare though (just think of the millions of women who take these drugs for AF pains every month and mange to get pregnant at the drop of a hat   ) I think it unlikely that this will be an issue for you and I'd be inclined to follow GP advice and treat headache first, best to be physically healthy when ttc so one less thing to stress about.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

That's awesome, thank you!  I'll give it a shot!  It would be really, really nice to be free of these headaches for a while, especially as I have been getting them at *ahem* awkward times!!!

cheers
Lily Louise


----------

